
Show HN: Covid at School – Active Cases at Schools in Ontario - toddr123
https://covidatschool.ca/
======
toddr123
Hey everyone, with schools opening back up this week in Ontario, I thought I'd
put together a little website that pulls down the latest info from the Ontario
Government and displays it in a more user friendly way.

Hopefully this isn't considered off topic since it's only really applicable to
one province, but I'd love to hear what you think!

